
A Way Of Doing The Things Right - tathan
http://takisathanassiou.com/doing-the-things-right/
======
pedalpete
tathan, if you're going to link to a separate article in your blog, please
just link to the article, rather than making us jump through multiple links,
unless you have something constructive to add (which I didn't see on you
blog), and I almost missed the actual article, which can be found here

[http://www.jmlalonde.com/way-of-doing-things-
right/](http://www.jmlalonde.com/way-of-doing-things-right/)

